# GS1 VFD programming



## Karl_T (Jun 6, 2018)

I bought this VFD from automation direct
https://www.automationdirect.com/ad...l)/GS1_Drive_Units_(120_-z-_230_VAC)/GS1-10P2

I want to use it to run a fan. When power is applied, fan runs. That's it. Pot on VFD will set speed.

With below settings, the fan will not start with a jumper between CM and D11.  If the VFD is powered up, then CM and D11 is jumpered later the fan runs. In other words it needs a delay on to work correctly.  (Manual states CM to D11 will cause run forward with correct params)


OK, I set the params to remote control. Tried both 3-00 set to 1 and 2
tried both 3-01 set to 0 and 1.

There must be a way to program this unit to just run when power is applied.

Suggestions?


----------



## mksj (Jun 6, 2018)

Try the following if you want the VFD to go into directly to a run mode on power up with a jumper from COM to input DI1:
P6.02 Momentary Power Loss = 01: Continue operation after momentary power loss, speed search from Speed Reference
P6.30 Line Start Lockout = 01: Disable Line Start Lockout

Also P2.00 should be set to 2 for the torque setting for fans and pumps, along with the motor parameters.

Automation Direct has very good tech support, so if the above does not work I would give them a call.


----------



## westerner (Jun 6, 2018)

mksj said:


> Automation Direct has very good tech support, so if the above does not work I would give them a call.


+1, you bet
I bought a GS ll. The manual was written by some one who's FIRST language was English, their catalog is full of great info, the shipping was just as they said, etc., etc., etc.  I am looking at another piece of machinery that would require a VFD, and there is no doubt where it would come from. In fact, my experience with Automation Direct has completely removed any trepidation I have ever felt about three-phase equipment.
I ain't shillin', I am just a hardheaded redneck trying to make some parts that fit, on a redneck budget.


----------



## Karl_T (Jun 7, 2018)

mksj said:


> Try the following if you want the VFD to go into directly to a run mode on power up ...



BINGO you da man!

I am guilty of not reading the big manual. Spent an hour with it last night. WOW, there is a ton of functionality on these drives I never knew about. And all for under $100.

And YES, I only buy from Automation Direct. You might find a smidgen lower price but you won't find better service and support on their top quality products.


----------

